
Show HN: A JavaScript framework I've been working on, feedback welcome - g-harel
https://github.com/okwolo/okwolo
======
g-harel
Reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/7xrf9w](https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/7xrf9w)

